

Developers issue death warrant for IE6 - edgefield
http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/developers-issue-death-warrant-for-ie6-539017

======
josefresco
".net magazine is supporting a campaign to rid the world of IE6... The
magazine a Future publication just like TechRadar"

Cross promotion synthetic news generation at it's finest.

------
drawkbox
In some aspects, had Vista been more successful quicker, we wouldn't be in
this IE6 mess... I am hoping IE8 is pushed out quickly to get more users up to
date, then you can tell clients they are 2 versions back and need to upgrade
for security reasons due to dropped support from Microsoft (typically two
version support).

------
lbolognini
Have a look at the revamped Monster.com IE6 is not supported at all by the job
search!

